# Subaru Outback trailer hitch



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I picked up my 2015 Outback 3.6R last night. Big change from my BMW 335i...still not sure if it was the right move but the price was right and I avoided $4000 in service and tires by dumping the 335i when I did. 

Anyone have any experience with trailer hitches on these cars? Factory or third party? 1.5" or 2"?

I'm thinking about putting a One-Up on it.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Not an outback, but I put a Kurt hitch on our crosstrek. It cost way less to do after market ($160 for the hitch and wiring harness), and they work just as well. 

I would stick with 2". It gives more rigidity than having an adapter to allow you to use 2"racks. You don't lose anything except maybe $10. Not applicable specifically to the one up, but you don't want to limit yourself, do you?

I have towed a fair amount around town and to nearby rivets with or current crosstrek and outback when we had one. While it certainly isn't like towing with a 1 ton truck, both are remarkably capable for their size (plus I am remarkably willing to push their rated capacity, which is much lower in the USA than the same vehicle in other markets...you do the math).


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a Uhaul hitch installed on our 2011 Outback. 2'' receiver. No complaints so far. Pretty cheap.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

I have Torklift EcoHitch. The only thing visible is the hitch receiver. I personally don't like hitch frame hanging from the bumper... But you have to take off bumper, exhaust (well, off the hangers), and dremel the access hole to install bolts on a brand new car. Not for a weak heart (or a wife)


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

hatake said:


> I have Torklift EcoHitch. The only thing visible is the hitch receiver. I personally don't like hitch frame hanging from the bumper... But you have to take off bumper, exhaust (well, off the hangers), and dremel the access hole to install bolts on a brand new car. Not for a weak heart (or a wife)


I am considering getting one of those. Seems much better than my current setup.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Max24 said:


> I am considering getting one of those. Seems much better than my current setup.


Yea i like the clean look without the frame. Wish these were available when i bought my car.

I have a hidden hitch on my 2008 impreza, the frame on it is starting to rust, looks terrible. I touched it up with spray paint, but it still looks bad. That's only after 5 years, but because it gets sprayed by the wheels with dirt, water, salt, it rusts pretty quick i guess. If it were just the box without the frame, it wouldn't so much of an eyesore.

For the OP: This is the one you want. Torklift Central Stealth 2" 2015+ Subaru Outback Trailer Hitch No Drill | Torklift Central


----------



## Stryder75 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aftermarket for sure. My dealer only offered the 1.5" receiver. I installed a HiddenHitch 2" receiver on my 2011 Outback this summer from etrailer.com. It was a 3 hour install for hole drilling (inside cargo area), hitch, and wiring harness. I went with the 2" to not limit options and I already have a few things for 2" (cargo carrier, trailer hitch, etc)


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

We put the OEM one on our 2014. I dislike it because it sticks out to far. I had an aftermarket on my WRX that didn't stick out at all. Also, my rack wobbles more on the OEM Outback rack vs. the aftermarket one.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

After market 2" is the way to go. I'll be getting one on my 2015 Outback after the holidays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summertime (Jul 29, 2009)

For a 2015 Outback, if you go after-market for adding a trailer hitch, do you have any recommendations for a vendor to install it? (I won't be installing it myself.) It sounds like 2" for flexibility/options.


----------



## Summertime (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure if you want to weigh-in on best set-up for carting four bikes on an Outback? I like the idea of having the 2 trays (trailer hitch) on an Outback regularly, with the option of expanding it to four such as the Thule 916XT (2" receivers only). But I heard four bikes on a rear hitch can be so bouncy that it's not worth it. Can you speak to that? My Plan B would be two bikes on a hitch mount and then two on top. Though with the too-tight factory railings on a Forester, I could only fit a Rocketbox and one bike tray on top; I am not sure of how two bike trays and a Rocketbox will fit on top of a 2015 Outback.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Summertime said:


> For a 2015 Outback, if you go after-market for adding a trailer hitch, do you have any recommendations for a vendor to install it? (I won't be installing it myself.) It sounds like 2" for flexibility/options.


2" is definitely the way to go. For our '13, we had Uhaul install it. Came out to ~$200 out the door. Great thing is it has a 100% lifetime warranty. Rust, accident, whatever, they'll replace it. I was going to do it myself, but most of the other hitch options were close to $200 for the part only, and when you figure NOT having to lay on your back for 2 hours...well, that was the closer. It has been great for the past 2.5 years.

Bike rack wise, we have a Thule 957 Parkway, so not a tray kind. But I've had 4 bikes back there (fairly hefty steel bikes) with no "bounciness". The tray kind does increase leverage, so maybe you'll feel that more. Not much help there.


----------



## Torklift Central (May 7, 2014)

Summertime said:


> For a 2015 Outback, if you go after-market for adding a trailer hitch, do you have any recommendations for a vendor to install it? (I won't be installing it myself.) It sounds like 2" for flexibility/options.


Have you heard of EcoHitch for 2015 Outback? It comes in either 1 1/4" or 2" receiver sizes and is hidden behind the bumper - only the hitch receiver is visible.


----------



## Summertime (Jul 29, 2009)

This perhaps is a silly question...but does adding a hitch affect your clearance? I had seen it mentioned that there may be drag in a steep driveway, but I thought they were referring to the area with the hitch and ball on top (that part that sticks out beyond the rear bumper). But perhaps you lose clearance towards the rear wheel area?


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Summertime said:


> This perhaps is a silly question...but does adding a hitch affect your clearance? I had seen it mentioned that there may be drag in a steep driveway, but I thought they were referring to the area with the hitch and ball on top (that part that sticks out beyond the rear bumper). But perhaps you lose clearance towards the rear wheel area?


It does decrease your departure angle, and there are parts that hang down a bit lower where it mounts. But even if you do scrape on the driveway or on trails, think of it as extra protection (skid plate).


----------



## thambustone (Jun 12, 2015)

I just got my 2015 Outback. I also looked in to the EcoHitch for the 2015Outback. Do you have to cut the (under) bumper? How complex is the job to install my self. I usualldo small jobs with my cars (like breaks etc.). Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah you have to cut, look at the above pic, they put on a trim around where they cut the bumper shell. Didn't bother me one bit 

If you are a pro, 30 min. If you are handy and have tools (dremel, wrench, etc) and work on exhaust and stuff, then 2 hours max. Me, I took time with beer and all, had to battle with muffler, expanding the bolt hole, etc, took 4 hours. Ha ha ha.


----------



## thambustone (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the update. Longer you take more beers right?

I might have to take the bumper off anyway at a body shop because the car was rear ended 3 days after it was bought. Not a big boo boo but I might get it fixed. So I guess I can ask the body shop guys to put it in while the bumper is off. Also that will be easier to cut the bumper.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Bummer you got rear ended, but imagine doing that with the brand new rack... I'd say you got lucky.


----------



## Torklift Central (May 7, 2014)

thambustone said:


> I just got my 2015 Outback. I also looked in to the EcoHitch for the 2015Outback. Do you have to cut the (under) bumper? How complex is the job to install my self. I usualldo small jobs with my cars (like breaks etc.). Appreciate your feedback.


There is minimal cutting required on the underside of the bumper to allow the EcoHitch receiver to pass through. The installation is a very simplistic and straightforward process - many of our customers prefer to perform it themselves. We can also locate a quality installation facility on your behalf. If you'd like send a request to [email protected]. We'd be happy to send you the installation instructions for the hitch.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Just put a 2" ECO hitch on my '15 OB. Easy install and rock solid. Well worth the extra $$ over the other offerings.

On another note, I cannot believe what passes for a "bumper" these days. Thin plastic cover, little piece of styrofoam and metal bar. Taking the back of my car apart was very enlightening.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

bigdrunk said:


> Just put a 2" ECO hitch on my '15 OB. Easy install and rock solid. Well worth the extra $$ over the other offerings.
> 
> On another note, I cannot believe what passes for a "bumper" these days. Thin plastic cover, little piece of styrofoam and metal bar. Taking the back of my car apart was very enlightening.


That's what a bumper has been made of for quite a while now, what were you expecting? It's a typical 2.5 mph bumper. Such is the style these days, nobody likes the big 5 mph bumpers anymore. Fear not, the car itself is well above the industry standard in crash protection. I'd put it up against anything in that regard.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I guess I was expecting a thicker piece of styrofoam!



XJaredX said:


> That's what a bumper has been made of for quite a while now, what were you expecting?


----------



## Cha (May 20, 2015)

hatake said:


> I have Torklift EcoHitch. The only thing visible is the hitch receiver. I personally don't like hitch frame hanging from the bumper... But you have to take off bumper, exhaust (well, off the hangers), and dremel the access hole to install bolts on a brand new car. Not for a weak heart (or a wife)
> 
> View attachment 934821
> 
> ...


That bike is so sweet!


----------



## Torque 1 (Jul 31, 2015)

That bike is truly cute! must be great for picking up girls, huh?


----------

